

Steam, PSN and Nintendo eShop are down - kodisha
https://twitter.com/TheAlexLynch97/status/415958971116040192

======
aamoyg
Yeah, I just tried to access Steam, and it does not connect. I believe it is
due to the huge influx of people trying to get free copies of Left for Dead 2.

